# WHY HUSBAND DONT SPEND TIME WITH WIFE



## Vanda

WHY SOME MENS THAT HAVE WIFES AND GIRLFRIEND WILL NOT SPEND NO TIME WITH THEM OR TAKE THEM OUT DO THING TOGHTER WHY///////


----------



## ccpowerslave

I think it’s because they’re very stingy with their time and money. It’s possible some wouldn’t even pay for a fine meal at McDonald’s.


----------



## EleGirl

Vanda said:


> WHY SOME MENS THAT HAVE WIFES AND GIRLFRIEND WILL NOT SPEND NO TIME WITH THEM OR TAKE THEM OUT DO THING TOGHTER WHY///////


Why? Because they take their wife or girlfriend for granted.

Is this going on in your life?


----------



## GusPolinski

Vanda said:


> WHY SOME MENS THAT HAVE WIFES AND GIRLFRIEND WILL NOT SPEND NO TIME WITH THEM OR TAKE THEM OUT DO THING TOGHTER WHY///////


I DUNNO DO THE WIVES AND GIRLFRIENDS YELL A LOT?


----------



## jonty30

Vanda said:


> WHY SOME MENS THAT HAVE WIFES AND GIRLFRIEND WILL NOT SPEND NO TIME WITH THEM OR TAKE THEM OUT DO THING TOGHTER WHY///////


Men aren't always raised to know that a woman wants some time and attention from her man. 
Men tend to get caught up in their interests and can spend hours upon hours in their interests and be fulfilled.
But they don't realize that women are not compart mentalists, but see things in how they are all connected to each other.


----------



## gaius

MAYBE BECAUSE HE YELLS AT HER ALL THE TIME.


----------



## sokillme

Here is the best answer you will get about guys like that, because it the true one. They don't want to.


----------



## Maryjean76

I find that sad. I mean hubby and I do almost everything together (walk, work at home, travel, go to eat in place) and we're happy about that. Husband always looked forward to come back home from work back when he was working. Maybe I am lucky that I married a guy who loves to be at home? What's the purpose of being married if husband/wife don't spend time together? I would talk about this to figure things out.


----------



## Diceplayer

Maryjean76 said:


> Maybe I am lucky that I married a guy who loves to be at home?


It has nothing to do with luck. Men want to come home when home is a nice place to be. They don't want to come home when it's a place filled with strife. Many years ago I would come home from work and the wife would start in on me as soon as I walked in the door. Doesn't matter what it was about, but it was the same everyday until I finally told her that I would rather stay at work 24/7 than come home to her. It was like a light came on for her. She changed her manner, became sweet and loving and then I couldn't wait to get home everyday.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson

Because you are yelling all the time?


----------



## BigDaddyNY

Vanda said:


> WHY SOME MENS THAT HAVE WIFES AND GIRLFRIEND WILL NOT SPEND NO TIME WITH THEM OR TAKE THEM OUT DO THING TOGHTER WHY///////


Because they are busy with things more important to them, work, hobbies, other women. It is nothing more than that. The wife or GF is lower priority than that other stuff in their lives.


----------



## BigDaddyNY

Maryjean76 said:


> I find that sad. I mean hubby and I do almost everything together (walk, work at home, travel, go to eat in place) and we're happy about that. Husband always looked forward to come back home from work back when he was working. Maybe I am lucky that I married a guy who loves to be at home? What's the purpose of being married if husband/wife don't spend time together? I would talk about this to figure things out.


As @Diceplayer said, it isn't luck. He wants to come home to you and you help provide an environment that keeps him wanting to come home to you. I agree with you, what's the point in being married if you don't want to spend time together?


----------



## aine

Sometimes it’s because the wife doesn’t want him to come home 😂😝 and he knows it!


----------



## aaarghdub

Guys primarily marry for companionship, then sex then family. In many cases, they just have zero interest in what drives their partner. Personally I want to share my passions with the one I love but she has no interest and just tells me to “have fun”. For me I can’t connect over just typical “date stuff”. I connect over experiences and shared passions.

My wife has a small comfort zone and after many years I decided life’s too short not do things you enjoy. She may complain about distance but in reality it’s her choice but not show up. And I showed up for her stuff. I’d rather spend time with my buddies in a common passion then with my wife doing the same thing because she just wants to spend time but in reality would rather do something else. That’s disconnecting for me and I’d rather be elsewhere.


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11

It's probably because they are annoying and just use them for sex.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson

BigDaddyNY said:


> As @Diceplayer said, it isn't luck. He wants to come home to you and you help provide an environment that keeps him wanting to come home to you. I agree with you, what's the point in being married if you don't want to spend time together?


Welcome back @BigDaddyNY


----------



## gameopoly5

I had a male friend, he and his wife were in their 60s, been married for over 30 years.
I nicknamed him, the sloth, because he didn`t want to go anywhere, he was quite content to watch football on TV and use his computer all day.
For years he did not take his wife anywhere except to a supermarket once a week for shopping.
All this time his wife grin and bear it.
Then one day his wife had enough and insisted he take her out at least once per week, then push came to a shove.
It worked, they began wining and dining once a week and every 3 months he and his wife went away for a week to a resort together.
Perhaps that`s what`s required, for wives to take the lead and insist their husbands take them out.


----------



## Tdbo

I think that I can see why.
MAYBE IT IS BECAUSE THEY ACT UGLY AND YELL ALL THE TIME.
Maybe if the wife/girlfriend worked to present a package that featured tact, diplomacy and other beneficial social skills and graces, things might change.


----------



## EleGirl

gameopoly5 said:


> I had a male friend, he and his wife were in their 60s, been married for over 30 years.
> I nicknamed him, the sloth, because he didn`t want to go anywhere, he was quite content to watch football on TV and use his computer all day.
> For years he did not take his wife anywhere except to a supermarket once a week for shopping.
> All this time his wife grin and bear it.
> Then one day his wife had enough and insisted he take her out at least once per week, then push came to a shove.
> It worked, they began wining and dining once a week and every 3 months he and his wife went away for a week to a resort together.
> Perhaps that`s what`s required, for wives to take the lead and insist their husbands take them out.


Sadly, from my experience, with some husbands the wife taking the lead and insisting the husband takes them out does not work because the husband does not want to go out.


----------



## EleGirl

Tdbo said:


> I think that I can see why.
> MAYBE IT IS BECAUSE THEY ACT UGLY AND YELL ALL THE TIME.
> Maybe if the wife/girlfriend worked to present a package that featured tact, diplomacy and other beneficial social skills and graces, things might change.


Sure there are some women who "ACT UGLY AND YELL ALL THE TIME" so their husband does not want to spend time with them.

But there are plenty of women who don't "ACT UGLY AND YELL ALL THE TIME" and their husband does not want to spend time with them.

There are different situations so details matter.


----------



## MattMatt

As the OP made one post many months ago and never returned, Zombie Cat feels the need to close this thread.


----------

